# Abu Garcia 7500C3CT



## clownfish

I recently bought a abu garcia 7500C3CT and a Tica 11' heavy action surf rod for throwing weight and bait.
I also puchased a abu garcia 7500CT big game reel for this purpose also.
The reels have apec 7 berings and smoothie drag washers.
I am using 20lb test mono and throwing 5oz,but for some reason i can only get 80-85yrds out of this set up.
I bought Ron Arras video long distance surf casting and set the reels up as reccomened by Ron.I tightend the right side bering knob down all the way and the left side bering knob with the reel in free spool turned it clockwise till the spool started to turn then i turned the knob counter clock wise until the spool did not turn.
I was told these were top of the line for throwing weight and bait for long distances.I put 17lb.test mono on the big game 7500CT this mourning and got the same results.I am using the overhand cast and am new too it ,but am using the off the beach cast as well.The gentleman who sold me the reels(Ron Sutton)told me not too even use the brake blocks.
Should i return the reels,get a new rod or is it my technique?


----------



## Cdog

Prolly th same problem as me, Technique!


----------



## Jacktrevally

I got a 7500 C3 CT (blue), I use it mainly for Rock fishing and big surf fishing. It's a quite powerful reel to haul big fishes. 

The tuning is the same as you would do for a 6500 reel, the right hand side knob is for spool centring and the LHS is for the spool tension adjustment.

At anytime these 2 knobs should be tighten fully. The 7500 has also a combination of 4 brake block and this is up to the caster really to find it's best combination. A good start would be 2 big block and 2 small and try to go down when you get use to it.

Mine is loaded with 25lb and an 80lb shockleader.

That's for the reel tuning part, maybe others may comment on the rod and the technique.


----------



## Digger

Clownfish Welcome to the Board. Looking at where you live I believe you will be able to find someone local or local enough to help you out. With your motion.
Cdog there is no help for you.
I'd probably do better to learn properly myself. But 30 years of doing it my way I think may have me sunk. I do just fine it is mostly timeing and motion. I use a varaition of the Hatteras Cast but a proper "off the ground" will give you the basic's(I have learned it but I keep reverting) These guys should be able to help you.


----------



## Cdog

> Cdog there is no help for you.


Well thanks Digger! Corse its not th first time I heard that.


----------



## Digger

I had to take the shot. HEHE!!!!


----------



## wes

I thought I read somewhere you were shipping that c3ct back and buying a 525mag. change your mind?


----------



## Larry

*The Abu 7500's...*

have been around a very long time. I like throwing my 7500CT with a pair of big blocks. I would put a pair of big blocks in the reel, loosen the spool up a bit more and let the brakes slow down your reel. If you want to get rid of them, then e-mail me at [email protected]; and I will take both of them off of your hands. I would also look at getting a 12' rod. Continue to watch the video and practice.  pelican man


----------



## Frank

Don't understand the tension setting of the spool. The right side should be tighten all the way, the left side should be tighten until there is a slight knock side to side with the spool. Then in windy conditions you'll have some adjustment in the spool tension without harming anything. Depending on the thickness of the oil, you'll need some brakes, start out with 4 and remove a brake until the reel fluffs. I usually add a small brake back then for fishing.
With 5 oz the rod should be good for over hundred yard+, I know the reel is.


----------



## blacksand

*abu garcia 7500c3ct*

I OWN THREE 7000 SERIES REELS. WITH REGULAR BALL BEARINGS AND ABEC 7'S I ATTACH A Q-TIP TO A DRILL WITH VERY HIGH RPMS AND SPIN THE BEARINGS FOR 4 SECOND, FORWARD AND REVERSE. THEN I ADD ROCKET FUEL. FOR MY CHROME 7000, I USE HAVE A PAIR OF CERAMIC BEARINGS WITH A SMALL DROP OF ROCKET FUEL. AS FAR AS BRAKE BLOCKS, I USE ONE BIG BLOCK.)


----------



## longcaster

*Official Welcome*

Hi "clownfish",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Jacktrevally",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster

*Official Welcome*

Hi "blacksand",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## VA-Apraisr

*Hey Clownfish, I'll buy'em from you....*

...been using the 7500Ctc3 for over 5 years and they are really good reels (with small exception to the drag system that need alot of attention/maintenance). As Larry said, I usually throw mine with either one or two large blocks most of the time. The right nob by the handle is completely TIGHT; then, the left one is tighten til the spool does not move side-to-side when you put it in free-spool (push the button down). With your thumb still on the spool, loosen the left knob until the spool JUST BARELY moves! This is where you want it set. Any tighter and you loose distance.....any looser, and you can hair-ball the reel. Keep it slightly tighter until you get comfortable with the reel. They are capable of 200 yard casts with the right rod and owner.

Email me at [email protected] if you want to sell'em. John.


----------



## clownfish

*Thank You,All*

I am returning the 7500CT Big Game,but i am keeping the 7500C3CT even though i cannot get the distance i want with it yet i will keep working with it.I love the reel.
I swapped out the 7500CT Big Game for a 6500CT sports mag and some line for my reels.
I want to thank all of you this has been the most helpful board to date with this issue.
Thanks,clownfish.


----------



## clownfish

*hmmmm*

I was just thinking should i just take the money and buy a Abu Garcia 6500c3ct????????


----------



## VA-Apraisr

*I'd take the money.....*

......and sell those ole nasty 7500's to me. Let me know what you decide.....


----------



## Jacktrevally

Frank said:


> *Don't understand the tension setting of the spool. The right side should be tighten all the way, the left side should be tighten until there is a slight knock side to side with the spool. Then in windy conditions you'll have some adjustment in the spool tension without harming anything. Depending on the thickness of the oil, you'll need some brakes, start out with 4 and remove a brake until the reel fluffs. I usually add a small brake back then for fishing.
> With 5 oz the rod should be good for over hundred yard+, I know the reel is. *



I started with 2 big and 2 small and you nearly don't need to thumb the spool when the lead hits the water. Since the 7500CT doesn't have any mag breaking you will need the brakes block in. 

I use the RHS chrome knob to centre the spool, I usually tighten it completely then release it by 1.5 revolution, this ususally centres the spool on the cage. if you tigthen it fully sometimes you might notice that the spool is shifted to the LHS. And continue the same like you do for the Left knob, tighten it slowly until you have a slight knock on the spool.

As soon as I get the right adjustment I always set the dial on the LHS cage on "0", it is a good guidance since if you have some head wind you can increase the breaking and even use it if you need some more braking when casting a whole bait fish.

I read further that you want to go for a sports mag, I have both a sports mag and a Magelite, I prefer the Magelite.... There is a bit of plastic which replaces the Left hand bush on the Sports mag that I don't really like. The coating on the mag setting is not that great too since it goes off quite easily but I heard that on the New sports mag Abu has retified that problem. Again if you are fishing a sandy beach I wouldn't fancy the sports reel since sand easily get under the mag setting ring.


----------



## clownfish

*I want to start a 7500C3CT poll*

I decided not to buy the sports mag.I am thinking of going anouther way.
I want all the surf fishermen who use Abu 7500C3CT or any of the other big Abu Garcia reels to post what surf rod they use and if possible the amont of distance they get with them.
ThankYou,clownfish.


----------



## Sandcrab

I have a couple of ABU reels. I have an old dog - A 10000CL on a 12' OM rod and a 6500 CS Mag on a 8' St Croix rod...


----------



## big brother

*not everyone*

likes the "slight amount of side to side" knock in the spool. while most everyone kicks my butt at the sportcast tourneys, on the beach i can cast with little bro (tommy to you casters). my fishing reels have a lot of side to side movement, from an old penn 990 down to the abu 5500. it all depends on what you are comfortable casting.
charlie


----------



## Larry

*Clownfish...*

you got the guys helping you on this one. Since a 7500 more line than most, I would put it on a rod that will take a bigger fish. Smaller rods and reels for smaller fish. You can use that reel on most any casting rod, you just tighten the left knob a bit more when you are casting a smaller weight. I believe that most of the time, my 7500 is on my Breakaway 2/1 heavy. I don't believe that I have ever had my 7500 on a field. Usually I try to fish with the wind in my face, so naturally the weight will not go as far. And the 7500 usually has more weight on it plus bait. Keep asking. And don't sell those nasty 7500's to VA-APPRAISER, sell them to me.  pelican man.


----------



## master baiter

i love my 7500ct big game. i am by no means a pro caster for distance but can still hit 150 yds on the field with 5oz. with several cheapo rods, daiwa eliminator, pinnacle shoreline classic, tica 12ft, surf king 11ft. just down a few, get yourself loose, and put your a$$ into it.


----------



## fishin fool2

*7500c3ct*

Once threw one all the way to turkey!!!


----------



## clownfish

*MasterBaiter*

What lb test line do you use?
Thanks,for the help.
clownfish.


----------



## master baiter

14lb. stren


----------



## clownfish

*ThankYou*

I would like to thank everyone for all the advice on this reel.
I could not have asked for more helpful information.
Will keep you posted on progress.
clownfish.


----------

